# The Scorpion King: The Rise of a Warrior (2008)



## scalem X (May 17, 2008)

Just saw this trailer on youtube. Sounds pretty fun to me. I enjoyed the other mummy movies. Good stuff!

trailer


----------



## Reading_fanatic (May 18, 2008)

Hey that doesn't look too bad for a third movie.


----------



## Grimward (May 18, 2008)

I agree.  Doesn't look half bad!


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 18, 2008)

No rachel weiss?


----------



## scalem X (May 18, 2008)

> No rachel weiss?


Yeah it does seem to be so. Maybe her brother (well in the movie) can pick up a Chinese girl to make up for the loss?


----------



## Tormented Seeker (May 18, 2008)

A slightly different setting, I see. Can't say I was a fan of the previous two movies, but I might just watch this one.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 18, 2008)

purple_kathryn said:


> No rachel weiss?


 
The rumour is that she passed on the script. Didn't think it was any good.

They have replaced her character with Maria Bello.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 18, 2008)

It does look good, although it seems a little over the top for me; dragons and monsters making an appearance. But I do love The Mummy films, so I'll give it chance. And I absolutely love Brendan Fraser and John Hannah, so it's great to see them in it again. But no Rachael Weiss? Oh...Does anyone know how they're getting around that in the film? Have they split, is she off digging elsewhere (although I think I saw Fraser kissing a woman in the trailer, egads) or...?


----------



## murphy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for that link. I too really like Brendan Frazier and if it seems over the top, that just makes it funnier.   I'll watch for this one to come out.


----------



## Talysia (May 18, 2008)

That definitely looks interesting.  I enjoyed the first two films (although_ The Scorpion King_ wasn't exactly a favourite) so I'll be keeping my eyes open for this one.


----------



## Pyan (May 18, 2008)

From an unfortunately unattributed interview with Rachel Weisz:



> "...The English actress was in a luxurious position to be able to choose between two roles in two movies: *The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor *and *Definitely, Maybe*. 'I couldn't say anything but no to the makers of *The Mummy*'. tells a cheerful  Weisz. 'To me it was an impossible project. The shoot was going to last for 10 months and the biggest part would be filmed in China. I had just given birth to our son (She has a relationship with Darren Aronofsky) so it wasn't very realistic to do that movie. It's quite sad, because I would have loved to finish the trilogy. Actually, I'm very proud of the two Mummy movies I did play in....'



You pay your money and you take your pick.....


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 18, 2008)

Ooh, I see now (just looking at Wikipedia)...Maria Bello is still going to play Evelyn. Well, that won't be weird...

I can understand her decision about not doing the film, but her, Hannah and Fraser were such a great trio...


----------



## Grimward (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I liked the pair too, Hoops.  Still there's always another sequel....


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 19, 2008)

What?  No Oded Fehr?  My interest in this just plummeted.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 19, 2008)

pyan said:


> From an unfortunately unattributed interview with Rachel Weisz:
> 
> 
> 
> You pay your money and you take your pick.....


They should have waited a year to make the movie. I hate replacements.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 19, 2008)

Oh wow............. Kt looks pretty darn good. I loved the first one, not so much the second one........... I will be lining up for my ticket no problem...........


----------



## scalem X (May 19, 2008)

picture of the new girl...
To be honest I'm not too happy about this. It just doesn't give me the innocent librarian feel. On the contrary. I can see they tried, but...


----------



## Nesacat (May 19, 2008)

littlemissattitude said:


> What?  No Oded Fehr?  My interest in this just plummeted.



He's the one I always look forward to as well.  I loved the two previous movies and I wish Weisz was in this too. However, the trailer looks wonderful and the rest of the suspects are there. It should be fun. But we have Jet Li here and dragons. Yay.


----------



## nj1 (May 19, 2008)

I've always enjoyed the Mummy franchise, decent story, good effects and plenty of laughs, good family entertainment all round, will look forward to this one.


----------



## BookStop (May 19, 2008)

I have my doubts regardless of how exciting the trailer looks - not that it means I won't be seeing it, because, of course, I will. Maybe I'll really enjoy it since my expectations are rather low. I too wish Fehr and Weisz made into this one.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed the first two, but am not as excited for this one. I think I will miss Rachel Weisz. I agree that they should have waited to see if they could entice her to come back after Definately, Maybe.


----------

